# Manual transmission won't go into any gear



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

As the title say's i can't it get into any gear. I can only get to any gears if the engine is shut off. My car will move if i shift into first gear, then press the clutch pedal and start the engine but as soon as the engine have started i can't get into second gear up to 5th gear. The clutch pedal can still be depressed and upon release it will return into original position. Help!! 

This all happened yesterday while driving. When I shifted from 3rd to 4th... when I tried getting into 4th nothing happened..... it just got stuck. I got the car towed with audi roadside but have to wait until tomorrow to see what the dealer says.... my car only has 10k miles on it. What do you guys think it can be? A lot of my friends in the scene are saying it might be slave cylinder/hydraulic problem or my TCM (transmission control module).... do you guys think that could be replaced under warranty or am I screwed and have to dish out $$$$ ?? If i have to dish out $$$ that would ruin my AirRide plans before sowo


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Burbank2broward said:


> As the title say's i can't it get into any gear. I can only get to any gears if the engine is shut off. My car will move if i shift into first gear, then press the clutch pedal and start the engine but as soon as the engine have started i can't get into second gear up to 5th gear. The clutch pedal can still be depressed and upon release it will return into original position. Help!!
> 
> This all happened yesterday while driving. When I shifted from 3rd to 4th... when I tried getting into 4th nothing happened..... it just got stuck. I got the car towed with audi roadside but have to wait until tomorrow to see what the dealer says.... my car only has 10k miles on it. What do you guys think it can be? A lot of my friends in the scene are saying it might be slave cylinder/hydraulic problem or my TCM (transmission control module).... do you guys think that could be replaced under warranty or am I screwed and have to dish out $$$$ ?? If i have to dish out $$$ that would ruin my AirRide plans before sowo


 You have a brand new car with 10,000 miles on it. Why wouldn't it be covered by the warranty? :screwy:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

TBomb said:


> You have a brand new car with 10,000 miles on it. Why wouldn't it be covered by the warranty? :screwy:


 Because I'm tuned and have a short shifter and ontop of that you never know with these dealers.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

You have terrible luck with your car. Are you sure it's not a lemon?


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

DG7Projects said:


> You have terrible luck with your car. Are you sure it's not a lemon?


 In starting to think that bro.lol. Stuff is happening to me like every week. It's so annoying. It all started with that stupid headlight control module....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Burbank2broward said:


> Because I'm tuned and have a short shifter and ontop of that you never know with these dealers.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Before they can deny your warranty claim, they have to be able to prove that your mods caused the failure in question. The burden of proof is on the dealer, not you. If they deny I'd escalate to Audi of America. It would be hard to say what the cause is until you get a diagnosis of the actual problem.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Before they can deny your warranty claim, they have to be able to prove that your mods caused the failure in question. The burden of proof is on the dealer, not you. If they deny I'd escalate to Audi of America. It would be hard to say what the cause is until you get a diagnosis of the actual problem.


 Very true, however, some if not most companies will automatically void your warranty if any alterations are made to the vehicle. Gotta read the fine print. :beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


> Very true, however, some if not most companies will automatically void your warranty if any alterations are made to the vehicle. Gotta read the fine print. :beer:


 The Magnuson–Moss Warranty Act establishes the very thing I stated, although it only applies in the US. :thumbup:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

*UPDATE* 

So the dealer started to blame my clutch issues with my tune and said if they found something else when they pulled my tranny out and it wasn't the clutch it would be covered under warranty. So instead of taking a 2400$ gamble (that's what they were going to charge me), I drove to USP going 20mph in second gear and I am now in the process of ordering a southbend stage 2 endurance clutch and I'm also going to change my short shifter from diesel geek to forge. It will cost me hundreds less than the dealer. (700$ less) 

looks like no air for me before sowo :banghead::banghead:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Burbank2broward said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> So the dealer started to blame my clutch issues with my tune and said if they found something else when they pulled my tranny out and it wasn't the clutch it would be covered under warranty. So instead of taking a 2400$ gamble (that's what they were going to charge me), I drove to USP going 20mph in second gear and I am now in the process of ordering a southbend stage 2 endurance clutch and I'm also going to change my short shifter from diesel geek to forge. It will cost me hundreds less than the dealer. (700$ less)
> 
> looks like no air for me before sowo :banghead::banghead:


 How did they know you had a tune? Did you tell them?


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

neu318 said:


> How did they know you had a tune? Did you tell them?


 Well first off I have a boost gauge and the dude ran the computer. So he noticed right away.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Should've taken the boost gauge off and gone to another dealer. That's what I did when I had my GTI and they did the work under warranty.


----------



## degraffb (Jan 30, 2011)

I installed the diesel geek SS and had little bit of trouble getting it pined correctly. Made for getting into 1st or 2nd very difficult/impossible for my to shift into. So I uninstalled the cables and re-pinned being very careful that everything was lined up well. Afterwards, it shifts like a dream and the throws are perfect. Been driving with it for 6 months now without any issues. Are you sure that it doesn't have something to do with the adjustments for the diesel geek SS or perhaps the cables have slipped a bit?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

It seems pretty crazy to me that you could have already worn out a clutch with just a tune in only 10,000 miles of driving. Unless, of course, you absolutely flog your car daily or struggle to drive a manual (I honestly doubt either of those are the case). Assuming you were planning on having to upgrade the clutch eventually anyway, I guess it's not terrible, especially if your tune actually did cause the clutch to wear out prematurely...but still...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i am thinking its the short shifter. 

we were having problems with terjes A3 when we put his stock shifter link back in. it wouldnt get into some gears and gets stuck.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Burbank2broward said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> So the dealer started to blame my clutch issues with my tune and said if they found something else when they pulled my tranny out and it wasn't the clutch it would be covered under warranty. So instead of taking a 2400$ gamble (that's what they were going to charge me), I drove to USP going 20mph in second gear and I am now in the process of ordering a southbend stage 2 endurance clutch and I'm also going to change my short shifter from diesel geek to forge. It will cost me hundreds less than the dealer. (700$ less)
> 
> looks like no air for me before sowo :banghead::banghead:


 Southbend . . . . hmmmmm


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Only way you could have burned through a clutch in 10k is if you didn't break it in properly. No way a standard tune would chew through it... Do some hard launches early on maybe? Have some slippage? Unless of course its defective. I would argue with the Dealership and not give up so easily. 

Chipped my old 1.8T went to 200k on the stock clutch and that was with some hard driving over the years, even snapped a few axles.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

sounds like a problem with the clutch master or slave cylinder. Sounds like it won't disengage.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Uber-A3 said:


> sounds like a problem with the clutch master or slave cylinder. Sounds like it won't disengage.


 If that were the case, the pedal would be stuck down on the floor. The fingers of the pressure plate provide the resistance in the pedal circuit. 

Sounds like there's a failure of the clutch disc and a piece of lining or something else is preventing the disc from spinning independently of the flywheel & pressure plate. 

Dave


----------



## Margie B (May 1, 2013)

*Manual Transmission Question*

Hi all, 

I am new here, and have a question concerning some issues with my 5 sp on a 2000 Jetta. I don't seem to be able to start a new thread, and I don't want to but into your discussion, can you direct me to the correct place to ask my question? 

Thanks, 
Margie B


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Margie B said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here, and have a question concerning some issues with my 5 sp on a 2000 Jetta. I don't seem to be able to start a new thread, and I don't want to but into your discussion, can you direct me to the correct place to ask my question?
> 
> ...


 
Yup the Mk4 forums... Good luck with that... :laugh:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Margie B said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here, and have a question concerning some issues with my 5 sp on a 2000 Jetta. I don't seem to be able to start a new thread, and I don't want to but into your discussion, can you direct me to the correct place to ask my question?
> 
> ...





Ponto said:


> Yup the Mk4 forums... Good luck with that... :laugh:


 No links? What kinda chitlins is that? :laugh: 

Here, ask your same question in this forum: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?4-Golf-IV-Jetta-IV 

OR you can go here and sell that dying Jetta: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?813-Golf-IV-Jetta-IV-Cars 

Good luck!


----------

